# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source > مقاله: OCR فارسی

## MAiLDEREMi

این برنامه یک OCR خیلی خیلی ساده هست... زیاد قوی نیست ولی فکر کنم دوستان بتونن به کاملتر شدن این پروژه کمک کنن... این برنامه رو حدودا 2 سال پیش نوشتم ولی از اون موقع حوصله نکردم روش کار کنم... این فایل آپدید VS2005 به VS2008 هست.
وقتی می بینم که اکثر کشورها به خاطر باز گذاشتن سورس هاشون این همه توی این موضوع پیشرفت کردن، واقعا بهشون حسودیم میشه... سیستم عامل های جدید رو نگاه کنید که OCR عربی رو ساپورت می کنن و ما هنوز دور خودمون می چرخیم...

----------


## aminepouya

با سلام 
من مجموعه ای از نرم افزار های OCR را که از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی کردند، را در یک پکیج قرار دادم که دوستان علاقه مند می توانند در صورت نیاز اطلاعات دقیقی از این برنامه ها داشته باشند.(برای مشاوره و راهنمایی)

*http://ocr.blogfa.com*

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

سلام
حداقل یه توضیحی میدادی که از چه الکوریتمی استفاده کردی و روشت چی بوده.
البته اگر یک متن رو از روی عکس تشخیص میداد بهتر بود.

----------


## hosseinkhosravi

عزیز دلم، ایشون زحمت کشیدن حاصل کار دیگران را در یک سی دی رایت فرموده و به مردم می فروشند. سر از برنامه نویسی در نمیآره که شما می پرسی با چه زبانی نوشتی.
http://FarsiOCR.ir

----------


## hosseinkhosravi

> سیستم عامل های جدید رو نگاه کنید که OCR عربی رو ساپورت می کنن و ما هنوز دور خودمون می چرخیم...


میشه بفرمایید که کدوم سیستم عامل، OCR عربی را پشتیبانی می کنه؟
عربها وضعشون از ما بهتر هست، لیکن نرم افزارهای OCR اونها هم هنوز کار زیاد داره. ضمنا برای فارسی حداقل دو نرم افزار داخلی هست:
نویسه خوان آراکس: http://HodaSystem.com
OCR فارسی پرشیانگار: http://PersianReader.com

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

> عزیز دلم، ایشون زحمت کشیدن حاصل کار دیگران را در یک سی دی رایت فرموده و به مردم می فروشند. سر از برنامه نویسی در نمیآره که شما می پرسی با چه زبانی نوشتی.
> http://FarsiOCR.ir


اولا من پرسيدم روشش و الگوريتمش چيه، نه اينكه با چه زباني نوشته !!
بين اين 2 تا فرق هست (فهميدنش هم زياد سخت نيست)
در ضمن شما از كجا ميدوني كه اين يه برنامه كپيه كه از پيش خودت اظهار نظر ميكني؟





> ایشون زحمت کشیدن حاصل کار دیگران را در یک سی دی رایت فرموده و به مردم می فروشند. 
> http://FarsiOCR.ir


 :تشویق:  حداقل دانلودش ميكردي كه ببيني چيه، بعد اين حرفو بزني.  :قهقهه:

----------


## hosseinkhosravi

حالا شما چرا ناراحت می شی؟ حقیقت تلخه دوست من، توی این کشور سربلند :اشتباه: ، همیشه دلالان و واسطه ها سود کلان می کنند و تولید کننده، خاصه در مورد نرم افزار راه به جایی نمی برد. سی دی هایی مثل مجموعه لرد، کینگ، سوپر کینگ، MRT، مجموعه نرم افزارهای OCR  :متفکر:  و هزار آت آشغال دیگه خیلی خوب فروش می کنند در حالیکه کسی برای نرم افزاری مثل آراکس که مدتها روی آن زحمت کشیده شده حاضر نیست حمایت کنه و پول خرج کنه.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

> کسی برای نرم افزاری مثل آراکس که مدتها روی آن زحمت کشیده شده حاضر نیست حمایت کنه و پول خرج کنه.


سايت اين محصول رو ديدم.
نرم افزاري كه فقط نامه هاي چاپي رو كه قبلا با فونت هاي خاصي چاپ شده، بياد به متن برگردونه، نميشه بهش OCR گفت.
درسته براي زبون فارسي واقعا مشكله كه يه OCR درست حسابي نوشت كه دست خط رو هم بخونه، ولي نوشتن همچين نرم افزاري براي من نوعي، 2 هفته كار داره.

----------


## hosseinkhosravi

> نوشتن همچين نرم افزاري براي من نوعي، 2 هفته كار داره.


شمای نوعی اگر اندک سوادی می داشتی، چنین ادعای مضحکی نمی کردی.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

فكر كنم جنابعالي خيلي سطح پايين باشي كه اين چيزارو نمي فهمي.
من سيستم آنلاين OCR (اعداد) رو بدون محدوديت فونت و بصورت دستنويس با Codevision AVR روي ميكرو و صفحه لمسي پياده سازي كردم، و اين نرم افزار كه يه سري فونت محدود داره رو براحتي مي تونم انجام بدم.
فكر ميكنم خيلي ساده بيان كردم.
نمي خوام ديگه ادامش بدي (البته اگه متوجه ميشي)

----------


## hojjatcroos

سلام- چه قدرم کار پیشرفته بود :متعجب: 
دوست عزیز به این OCR نمی گن

----------


## armanikurd

ممنون خیلی چیزا تو این تاپیک یاد گرفتیم........لطفا بازم ادامه بدید تا دیگه بیخیال همفکری و مشارکت شم !  :عصبانی:

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

> سلام- چه قدرم کار پیشرفته بود
> دوست عزیز به این OCR نمی گن


دوست عزیز شما انتظار نداری که واست سیستم های مانند سیستم های قدرتمند انگلیسی که شرکتاش بابتش میلیون ها دلار رو خرج می کنند رو بنویسه اون هم بدون هیچ حمایت مالی اون هم به صورت اپن سورس
خوبه والا

----------


## MAiLDEREMi

من الان نمی دونم دعوا سره چیه ولی در مورد سیستم OCR جدیدی که قراره رو ویندوز 7 سوار بشه یه چیزایی شنیدم. البته هنوز در حد شایعه هست...
در مورد OCR و اونم قرار دادن رو یه Device... والا کار جالبیه...

مرسی

----------


## MAiLDEREMi

> میشه بفرمایید که کدوم سیستم عامل، OCR عربی را پشتیبانی می کنه؟
> عربها وضعشون از ما بهتر هست، لیکن نرم افزارهای OCR اونها هم هنوز کار زیاد داره. ضمنا برای فارسی حداقل دو نرم افزار داخلی هست:
> نویسه خوان آراکس: http://HodaSystem.com
> OCR فارسی پرشیانگار: http://PersianReader.com


اگر سمینارهای ویندوز 7 رو دنبال کرده باشید، میبینید که نه فقط روی OCR عربی، بلکه روی SpeechRecognition عربی هم داره کارهای جالبی صورت میگیره.
اما در مورد OCR های تولیدی خودمون... خیلی از این پروژه ها اول در قالب یک مقاله ارائه شدن بعد به شکل برنامه های اجرایی و تجاری در اومدن. برای مثال برنامه نویسا یکی از این برنامه هاست. همون طوری که قبلا گفتم، با وجود اینکه این گونه کارها در محیط های دانشگاهی طرح و ارائه داده میشه، ولی غلبا اساتید راهنما اون رو در جهت بالا بردن سطح علمی جامعه به کار نمی برن. برای همین هست که شما نمی تونید سورسی در این مورد پیدا کنید.

----------


## azarrad

سلام من مطالب درباره تشخیص ارقام با الگوریتم PSO میخوام لطفا اگه کسی داره کمک کنه

----------


## modern_amin

بنظره بنده  حق با  آفای     hosseinkhosravi    هست و همچنین سواد و معلوماتشون تو این ضمینه  و   سایتی که معرفی کردن   جای هیچ حرفی رو نداره

----------


## tarenoco

> بنظره بنده  حق با  آفای     hosseinkhosravi    هست و همچنین سواد و معلوماتشون تو این ضمینه  و   سایتی که معرفی کردن   جای هیچ حرفی رو نداره


 بنظره بنده  حق با  آفای     hosseinkhosravi    هست و همچنین سواد و  معلوماتشون تو این ضمینه  و   سایتی که معرفی کردن   جای هیچ حرفی رو نداره

----------


## mahsa-adib

سلام دوستان من دارم روی تشخیص متن فارسی با شبه حروف کار میکنم لطفا کمکم کنید من وقت کمی دارم برای تحویل این پروژه و تا یه جایی پیش رفتم بقیشو نمیتونم انجام بدم لطفا کمکم کنید ایمیل من
Tanhatarin_tanha6269@yahoo.com :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------

